# FR: non seulement X, mais aussi Y



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

Pourriez-vous me dire si la formulation suivante est correcte: 

« _Non seulement_ cela aiderait à reduire le gaspillage de polystyrène, _mais aussi _ce petit geste aiderait les vendeurs à réduire leurs coûts ».

(Contexte: lettre au responsable des initiatives en faveur de l'environnement d'une entreprise. La personne qui écrit la lettre lui demande d'encourager les employés de l'entreprise à utiliser leur propre conteneur quand ils achètent des repas à emporter)

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Montaigne

Parfait ! c'est parfait.


----------



## itka

J'apporterais deux petites modifications à cette phrase :

Je dirais : 
_Non seulement cela aiderait à réduire le gaspillage *du* polystyrène, mais ce petit geste aiderait aussi les vendeurs à réduire leurs coûts.

_Il n'y a pas grande différence entre _de_ et _du_ (polystyrène) mais je préfère *du* qui signifie "_de + le_ polystyrène employé dans cette entreprise".


----------



## danthaman07

Peut-on utiliser une inversion après  non seulement?

Par exemple, non seulement envahit-elle nos corps mais aussi nos   âmes.


----------



## itka

Non, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible.
Pourquoi voudrais-tu employer une inversion ? L'ordre normal est parfait. 

Par contre, une chose ne me semble pas satisfaisante dans ta phrase. Je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux employer un deuxième verbe :
"Non seulement elle envahit nos corps, mais elle [_emplit_] aussi nos âmes."
Comme je ne connais pas le contexte, il m'est difficile de te conseiller sur le choix des verbes.


----------



## geostan

danthaman07 said:


> Peut-on utiliser une inversion après  non seulement?
> 
> Par exemple, non seulement envahit-elle nos corps mais aussi nos   âmes.



C'est l'anglais qui emploie l'inversion dans ce cas, pas le français.


----------



## itka

> C'est l'anglais qui emploie l'inversion dans ce cas, pas le français.


Ah ? C'est intéressant, je l'ignorais. 
Quelqu'un voudrait-il me donner quelques exemples ? Merci.


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> Ah ? C'est intéressant, je l'ignorais.
> Quelqu'un voudrait-il me donner quelques exemples ? Merci.



Not only won't he help me, but he also refuses to let anyone else help me.
Not only did Robert forget to pick me up after work, but he also neglected to set the table for dinner.
Not only can I play play the piano, but I can also dance the jitterbug.

Ça suffit?


----------



## itka

Oui, ça ira !  J'ai compris. Merci encore !


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Non, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible.
> Pourquoi voudrais-tu employer une inversion ? L'ordre normal est parfait.
> 
> Par contre, une chose ne me semble pas satisfaisante dans ta phrase. Je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux employer un deuxième verbe :
> "Non seulement elle envahit nos corps, mais elle [_emplit_] aussi nos âmes."
> Comme je ne connais pas le contexte, il m'est difficile de te conseiller sur le choix des verbes.


Permets-moi de te contredire… Non seulement est-il possible d'utiliser l'inversion (comme dans cette phrase-ci), mais aussi l'omission du second verbe est-elle correcte. En bref, la phrase de danthaman07 ne me choque en rien ; elle fait même littéraire !


----------



## itka

> elle fait même littéraire !


On sait que les écrivains peuvent prendre toutes les libertés qui leur chantent puisqu'ils cherchent avant tout à jouer avec la langue...
J'ai peut-être tort, mais je pars du principe que danthaman07, comme beaucoup d'autres qui viennent ici poser des questions (comme je le fais moi-même dans d'autres langues) souhaitent avant tout savoir ce qui s'emploie correctement et ne cherchent pas à produire des phrases "littéraires"...
Quant à dire que c'est correct... Je ne le crois pas.
Voici en tous cas quelqu'un qui partage mon opinion. 
Je ne dispose pas en ce moment d'autre documentation qu'internet, donc je ne peux fournir d'autres références.


> Enfin, l'inversion du sujet à l'aide d'un pronom avec la locution *non seulement..., mais* est           malencontreusement de plus en plus courante. Par exemple: _ Non seulement la législation prescrit-elle l'obligation d'assurer une surveillance, mais aussi en fixe-t-elle très précisément les modalités_.
> On s'abstiendra d'user de ce déplacement - assez suspect ! - dans la phrase. Cette tendance est sans doute un calque de l'anglais, l'inversion étant obligatoire après _ not only: Not only does he..._


----------



## danthaman07

Merci pour vos réponses. Comme Capello avait dit, l'utilisation semble 
Même littéraire. C’est pour cela que j’ai posé la question, car en lisant un livre,  je l’ai vu. Jusqu’à maintenant, je n’arrive pas à trouver le texte, mais j’espère que je pourrai le trouver bientôt afin de vous fournir la phrase. Merci de nouveau.


----------



## Nicomon

Je pense comme itka que la phrase est incomplète sans un deuxième verbe... à moins d'inverser. 

Par exemple : _Elle envahit non seulement nos corps, mais aussi notre âme._ 
Quelqu'un seconde?


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> Quant à dire que c'est correct... Je ne le crois pas.
> Voici en tous cas quelqu'un qui partage mon opinion.
> Je ne dispose pas en ce moment d'autre documentation qu'internet, donc je ne peux fournir d'autres références.


Mais sur Internet, tu sais bien que l'on peut généralement trouver toutes les opinions possibles et imaginables (voire même inimaginables ! ). J'ai notamment trouvé ce site qui va dans mon sens…

Quant à ma source grammaticale principale, j'ai nommé _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse, elle semble me donner raison, même si elle ne mentionne pas d'exemple explicite illustrant l'inversion après _non seulement_ :


> [On peut faire l'inversion du sujet et du verbe lorsque] la phrase commence par  un adverbe ou par un autre complément, […] assez fréquemment quand deux sous-phrases coordonnées commencent par des termes  corrélatifs.


Or _non seulement… mais aussi_ sont bien des termes corrélés.

Cela dit, nous sommes d'accord sur un point, Itka : cette inversion concerne avant tout la langue écrite et on ne l'emploie pas à l'oral, sauf pour quelques expressions figées ou proverbes (_mieux vaut ceci que cela, __ainsi soit-il, tant va la cruche…_).


----------



## Nicomon

Si je compare l'exemple qu'itka a trouvé...
_Non seulement la législation prescrit-elle l'obligation d'assurer une surveillance, mais aussi en fixe-t-elle très précisément les modalités_.

Et cette version...
_Non seulement la législation prescrit l'obligation d'assurer une surveillance, mais elle en fixe aussi très précisément les modalités_.

La deuxième phrase me semble moins lourde. 

On lit cet extrait de Grevisse, au début de la page de la SOQUIJ 


> «La logique demande que la locution adverbiale _non seulement_ et les mots corrélatifs _mais, mais encore, mais aussi, mais même_ se placent *de façon symétrique* relativement aux termes que ces expressions servent à mettre en opposition»


 
Imaginons cette phrase :
_Elle a cassé non seulement la tasse, mais aussi la soucoupe_ (c'est ce que j'écrirais)
_Elle a non seulement cassé la tasse, mais aussi (?) la soucoupe_ (je serais portée a répéter _casser_ ou à mettre un autre verbe, pour créer cette symétrie)

_Non seulement a-t-elle raté l'autobus, mais aussi le train _
_Elle a raté non seulement l'autobus, mais aussi le train_

_Non seulement peut-on le dire, mais encore faut-il le prouver (_l'inversion ne m'agace pas - parce qu'il y a symétrie)


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> On lit cet extrait de Grevisse, au début de la page de la SOQUIJ
> 
> 
> 
> «La logique demande que la locution adverbiale _non seulement_ et les mots corrélatifs _mais, mais encore, mais aussi, mais même_ se placent *de façon symétrique* relativement aux termes que ces expressions servent à mettre en opposition»
Click to expand...

Je suis bien d'accord qu'il est *préférable* de placer les corrélatifs de façon symmétrique aux termes qu'ils relient. Mais d'un autre côté, l'asymmétrie ne peut être considérée comme inexacte étant donné qu'il s'agit en fait d'une *ellipse*, procédé parfaitement licite en français.

_Non seulement a-t-elle raté l'autobus, mais aussi *[a-t-elle raté]* le train.

Elle a non seulement cassé la tasse, mais *[elle a]* aussi *[cassé]* la soucoupe._


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> J'ai notamment trouvé ce site qui va dans mon sens…
> 
> Quant à ma source grammaticale principale, j'ai nommé _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse, elle semble me donner raison, même si elle ne mentionne pas d'exemple explicite illustrant l'inversion après _non seulement_ :
> Or _non seulement… mais aussi_ sont bien des termes corrélés.



Étant donné la nature du problème, je ne crois pas que le site que tu cites(hmm!) ni la référence à Grevisse te donnent raison. D'abord, ni l'un ni l'autre ne mentionnent _non seulement_. Si les deux possibilités se rencontraient, surtout si l'une était suspecte, je suis certain que Grevisse au moins en aurait fait mention. Dans ce cas, l'absence d'une mention me convainc que seule la forme sans inversion est correcte.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Quant à ma source grammaticale principale, j'ai nommé _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse, elle semble me donner raison, même si elle ne mentionne pas d'exemple explicite illustrant l'inversion après _non seulement_.


Le passage cité (§385, c) parle de l'inversion du sujet _nominal_, sujette à d'autres règles que l'inversion _pronominale_. Au paragraphes pertinents (§383–84) Grevisse/Goosse donnent la liste complète des expressions adverbiales permettant l'inversion du sujet pronominal — "non seulement" n'y figure pas, les "termes corrélatifs" non plus — et disent que l'inversion avec toute autre expression est plus rare et « souvent artificielle ».


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> Étant donné la nature du problème, je ne crois pas que le site que tu cites(hmm!) ni la référence à Grevisse te donnent raison. D'abord, ni l'un ni l'autre ne mentionnent _non seulement_.


Mais si ! Si Grevisse n'en dit rien, le site en question mentionne lui explicitement _non seulement_ (c'est moi qui graisse) :


> Placés en début de phrase, _à peine, ainsi, aussi, du   moins, en vain, encore, *non seulement*, peut-être, sans doute, toujours..._   entraînent l’inversion du sujet et du verbe (niveau de langue soutenu).





geostan said:


> Si les deux possibilités se rencontraient, surtout si l'une était suspecte, je suis certain que Grevisse au moins en aurait fait mention. Dans ce cas, l'absence d'une mention me convainc que seule la forme sans inversion est correcte.


Mais les deux formes se rencontrent, justement ! On pourrait donc – en toute mauvaise foi  – réutiliser ton argument pour dire le contraire : puisque Grevisse n'en fait pas mention, c'est qu'aucune des deux formes n'est suspecte et que l'inversion est possible… 



CapnPrep said:


> Le passage cité (§385, c) parle de l'inversion du sujet _nominal_, sujette à d'autres règles que l'inversion _pronominale_. Au paragraphes pertinents (§383–84) Grevisse/Goosse donnent la liste complète des expressions adverbiales permettant l'inversion du sujet pronominal — "non seulement" n'y figure pas, les "termes corrélatifs" non plus — et disent que l'inversion avec toute autre expression est plus rare et « souvent artificielle ».


_Mea culpa_ pour la citation du mauvais paragraphe. Cela dit, dans le bon paragraphe (§ 383), Grevisse dit que l'inversion est possible « après d'autres adverbes ou  mots-phrases » sans sembler faire de liste *exhaustive*. Il précise toutefois que « l’inversion [y] est moins fréquente ; elle paraît même, dans plus d’un cas, assez artificielle. » Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'elle soit incorrecte…

Quoi qu'il en soit, ne croyez pas que je recommande l'inversion ; je dis juste qu'à mon avis elle est possible, c'est tout…


----------

